# 9.Schinder(hannes) Emmelshausen 2013



## Ellenbogen-Raus (11. November 2012)

Termin: 
Samstag 04.05.2013 Kids Race
Sonntag 05.05.2013 Marathon

wir sehen uns.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (11. November 2012)

Dave bastelt noch an der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217913 (12. November 2012)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Dave bastelt noch an der Strecke


 

Um den Matsch von 2012 hinzuzaubern benötigt er aber noch einige Tankwagen Wasser....................


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (12. November 2012)

Hallo Anboja....
er bastelt , heißt nicht am Matsch
sondern neue Streckenteile, da wo noch mehr Matsch ist.
nicht einfach........
es könnte ja auch sein, das es mal trocken ist, ne kann nicht sein


----------



## zett78 (13. November 2012)

Dabei!!

Hier in der Einfahrt zur letzten Runde über die Wiese, davor waren Rad und Fahrer noch "relativ" sauber


----------



## Kastel67 (14. November 2012)

War eigentlich 2012 nicht ssoooooooooooooooooooooo schlimm!!


----------



## zett78 (15. November 2012)

Krass, kann mich gar nicht an Schiebepassagen erinnern!


----------



## powderJO (15. November 2012)

der termin kollidiert leider mit dem riva bikefestival. mist. hätte meinen treppchenplatz aus diesem gerne verteidigt.


----------



## peacher (16. November 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> der termin kollidiert leider mit dem riva bikefestival. mist. hätte meinen treppchenplatz aus diesem gerne verteidigt.



Ja schade. Termin fällt sehr unglücklich nächstes Jahr. Bin leider deshalb auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Kastel67 (11. Dezember 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Krass, kann mich gar nicht an Schiebepassagen erinnern!



Da siehste mal wie schwarz gefahren Du warst, dass Du Dich daran nicht mehr erinnern kannst!


----------



## zett78 (11. Dezember 2012)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Da siehste mal wie schwarz gefahren Du warst, dass Du Dich daran nicht mehr erinnern kannst!


War mein Premierenmarathon, da hätte das Wetter ruhig etwas besser sein können. 
Aber 05.05.13 sehen wir uns wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (23. Dezember 2012)

Die Wiese wartet


----------



## powderJO (23. Dezember 2012)

die drexsau cheatet und lässt sich ziehen. das gilt nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (9. Januar 2013)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> es könnte ja auch sein, das es mal trocken ist, ne kann nicht sein



Aber sicher kann das sein!
2011:


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (9. Januar 2013)

2011 war ein ausrutscher, aber ein Schöner


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (22. Januar 2013)

9.Schinderhannes MTB Emmelshausen 05.05.2013

Anmeldung ab sofort möglich

Die Wiese wartet


----------



## zett78 (23. Januar 2013)

Prima! wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. Januar 2013)

ebenso! ich peile mal die 2:06:15 für die kurzstrecke an


----------



## zett78 (25. Januar 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ebenso! ich peile mal die 2:06:15 für die kurzstrecke an



Der ist gut 

Begebe mich aber auf den Halben (wenns Wetter mitspielt, ansonsten Umeldung auf Kurzstrecke) 

gruß


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (31. Januar 2013)

Falls wir ,      8.Schinder(hannes) 2012 Wetter haben, beim 9.Schinder(hannes) am 05.05.2013
Haben wir ein kl Trostpflaster, der Hans Grohe Duschtruck , ist vor Ort.


----------



## zett78 (1. Februar 2013)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Falls wir ,      8.Schinder(hannes) 2012 Wetter haben, beim 9.Schinder(hannes) am 05.05.2013
> Haben wir ein kl Trostpflaster, der Hans Grohe Duschtruck , ist vor Ort.



Super!!
Dann komme ich nur zum Duschen


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (1. Februar 2013)

willst du dich vor dem Schinder(hannes) drücken ????
den Spass wirst du dir doch wohl nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## zett78 (1. Februar 2013)

Anmeldung ist doch schon längst raus


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (1. Februar 2013)

hallo zett78

Marathon 

die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen, erhalten ein Funktionsshirt
vom 9.Schinder(hnnes)2013


----------



## zett78 (4. Februar 2013)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> hallo zett78
> 
> Marathon
> 
> ...



23.01.13 Überweisung        Halbmarathon        Schinderhannes MTB e. V.  -22,00


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (4. Februar 2013)

Dann bekomst du eins......


----------



## Dave.82 (16. April 2013)

Der Schnee ist geschmolzen, Zeit für Neuigkeiten vom Schinder(hannes)!

Wir haben die Höhenprofile der vier Strecken auf unserer Webseite veröffentlicht:
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_13.aspx

Am 21.04. 10 Uhr findet die diesjährige Streckenbesichtigung statt. Treffpunkt am ZAP in Emmelshausen, Dauer ca. 3 Stunden.

Der Nachwuchs hat eine Brücke im Baybachtal repariert, so dass der Befahrung neuer Streckenteile nichts im Wege steht 

Die Strecke wurde in diesem Jahr zu Gunsten weiterer Trails optimiert 

Die 300 kostenlosen Shirts sind zwar schon vergeben, aber wenn Ihr rechtzeitig meldet, spart Ihr euch die Nachmeldegebühr von 5 .

Viele Grüße
Dave vom Schinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wettermann (26. April 2013)

*Last uns über das Wetter sprechen! 

In diesem Jahr werde ich keine Wettervorhersage wagen !

In diesem Jahr möchte ich von Euch wissen was ihr euch für Wetter **wünscht .

Den" Ruf" Schinder(hannes) Wetter  haben wir nun mal weg !!!!

Also bitte....gehört der Schlamm und Matsch zum Schinder(hannes)
oder wollt ihr 25 C. mit Sonne ??????
 
So,jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie die meisten sich entscheiden ?


Euer Wetterman vom Schinder(hannes) MTB
*


----------



## Tommy320is (26. April 2013)

Hi,

da ich etwa 5,5h auf dem Rad verbringen werde wären 20°C ganz angenehm ;-)

Gruß


----------



## freak13 (27. April 2013)

Wenn ich's mir aussuchen darf dann trocken von oben und nass von unten bei 16grad und leichter Bewölkung.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (27. April 2013)

Dieses Jahr kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen, deshalb ist es mir relativ egal 
Jedoch muss man so ne Schlammschlacht wie letztes Jahr den diesjährigen Teilnehmern nicht wünschen, deshalb: 20°C und trocken.


----------



## lonleyrider (27. April 2013)

Ich will Schinderhannes Wetter: Nass von unten, trocken von oben


----------



## Dave.82 (28. April 2013)

@ Wettermann
Hauptsache wir haben gutes Wetter beim ausschildern 

Die 500er Marke bei den Anmeldungen ist mittlerweile geknackt! 
Ausserdem ist unsere neue Internetpräsenz online:

http://schinderhannes-mtb.org


----------



## Jabo (28. April 2013)

......hm, wenn ich mir so die vorschau (vorhersage) anschaue ....feuchter und griffiger Boden ,trocken von oben ......das sieht doch garnicht soooo schlecht aus 
Hoffe für alle das es auch so eintrifft !


----------



## Dave.82 (29. April 2013)

Wettermann;9484641; 07.05.2012 schrieb:
			
		

> *Du kannst  **davon ausgehen das wir uns bestimmt noch was neues*
> *einfallen lassen !!!!*
> *Und wenn ich im nächsten Jahr mit Liegestuhl und Sonnenschirm*
> *+Grill den Posten wieder mache !!!*
> ...


 
Ich hoffe Du hast den Grill und die Kohle schon bereit gestellt. Vielleicht trifft ja wirklich mal eine Deiner Prognosen zu


----------



## zett78 (29. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ebenso! ich peile mal die 2:06:15 für die kurzstrecke an



hey, noch nicht angemeldet!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. April 2013)

ne, wenn die wade wieder mitmacht bis sonntag werde ich mich nachmelden


----------



## zett78 (29. April 2013)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ne, wenn die wade wieder mitmacht bis sonntag werde ich mich nachmelden



oh, was isn da los?
Gute BEsserung


----------



## schoeppi (29. April 2013)

Angemeldet, auf den letzten Drücker online.

Und ich komme deswegen weil die Prognose "mein" Wetter vorhersagt.
Bei Schinderhannes-Wetter hättet ihr mir die Ruhe lassen können......


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (30. April 2013)

596 Anmeldungen bis jetzt 30.04.2013

wir werden die 600 knacken.

Wetter sieht noch trocken aus für Sonntag
Wieviel Müsliriegel soll ich backen ???
der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Mai 2013)

Wird ja ziemlich gutes Wetter und somit wirds wohl auch viele Nachmelder geben. Kann man da evtl. Pech haben und keinen Startplatz bekommen? Oder ist es sicher, wer anreist kann auch fahren?


----------



## Dave.82 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo Andi,
Wer kommt kann auch starten!!! Wir sind auf zahlreiche Nachmeldungen vorbereitet!
Gruß Dave
Schinderhannes MTB Emmelshausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (3. Mai 2013)

siehste Andi, keine Ausreden!!


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (3. Mai 2013)

Freu mir schon auf das rennen, wird mein erste dieses jahr. Für 2 jahre zuruck war es ein tolles rennen.
Frage: Gibt es möglichkeit fur eigene verpflegung die zu fuß vom start/finish zu erreichen ist? Und nach wie viel km strecke ist das (fahre die langstrecke)


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2013)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> 596 Anmeldungen bis jetzt 30.04.2013
> 
> wir werden die 600 knacken.
> 
> ...



alle!!


----------



## Dave.82 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo Fred,

bitte schau hier:
http://schinderhannes-mtb.org/zuschauerpunkte/

und hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wfqeigtgfchbvzsv

Vielleicht ist Ney-Ortsmitte bei KM 67 der richtige Punkt für deinen Verpfleger?
Zu Fuß vom Start etwa 5-6 Kilometer zu gehen.
Entlang des Liesenfelder Baches über die "Baunhöller Mühle" sehr schön zu wandern!

Gruß Dave


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (3. Mai 2013)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> Hallo Fred,
> 
> bitte schau hier:
> http://schinderhannes-mtb.org/zuschauerpunkte/
> ...


Danke für deine bericht, wandern schuhe für meine frau !!!!!


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (4. Mai 2013)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> alle!!



Wieviel brauchst du?

10 Blech Müsliriegel werden reichen.

zwischendurch soll ja auch noch gefahren werden.


----------



## Thomas W. (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
wie schaut denn die Strecke aus ? Noch Matsch, Schlamm ??


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (4. Mai 2013)

heute trocken
morgen ziemlich trocken.


----------



## Dave.82 (4. Mai 2013)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> heute trocken
> morgen ziemlich trocken.


Letzter Regen ist Dienstag Abend gefallen. Seit Mittwoch super Sonnenbrandwetter. Strecke ist größtenteils staubtrocken. Aber oaar Schlammlöcher finden sich immer ;-)


----------



## Benji (4. Mai 2013)

nach der heutigen schlammschlacht in waldkatzenbach freue ich mich auf trockene verhältnisse morgen. der sonnenbrand kann kommen ;-)

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (5. Mai 2013)

Definitiv kein Schinderhanneswetter !


----------



## Benji (5. Mai 2013)

richtig schön wars! mit dem sonnenbrand hats geklappt. die strecke ist richtig geil und hat mordsmäßig spaß gemacht. dank an den veranstalter für eine super veranstaltung.

b


----------



## kahwel (5. Mai 2013)

Alles war super - die beste Strecke was ich hab gesen und fahren. Die singletrecken war ganz spass. Super organisiert. Aber der Mann war nicht so gut .


----------



## mrwulf (5. Mai 2013)

Hallelulja - was eine Strecke. 
Genau das Richtige für den ersten (Halb-)Marathon. 

Bin den Halbmarathon mitgefahren, eine super Strecke , tolle Trails, super ausgeschildert, nette Streckenüberwachung, super Verpflegungsstationen, tolles Publikum! Ein ganz großes Lob an die Veranstalter! Bei gutem Wetter bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder am Start.


----------



## zett78 (5. Mai 2013)

Kann das oben geschriebene voll bestätigen! Ergebnis passte auch


----------



## Dave.82 (5. Mai 2013)

Ihr Fahrer ward alle super! 

Hier geht es zu Euren Ergebnissen:
http://my1.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=13364&lang=de

Die Bilder von Sportfotos24.com werden auch in den nächsten Tagen online sein! 

Mit sportlichen und sonnenverbrannten Grüßen
Dave


----------



## Tommy320is (5. Mai 2013)

Hi,

super Strecke und super organisiert.
Ich hab auf der Langstecke ne schwarze VAUDE Windjacke verloren.
Hat die jemand abgegeben?

MfG


----------



## Dave.82 (5. Mai 2013)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> super Strecke und super organisiert.
> Ich hab auf der Langstecke ne schwarze VAUDE Windjacke verloren.
> ...



Ich habe es an alle Schinderhannesse weitergemeldet. Wenn Sie gefunden wird melden wir uns.


----------



## Tommy320is (5. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (6. Mai 2013)

Super Wettkampf, die Strecke war Top. Organisation ebenfalls!


----------



## Cornells (6. Mai 2013)

Kann mich dem Lob zum grössten Teil anschliessen. 
Ich selber gehörte leider zu der Gruppe die sich auf der Einführungsrunde der Kurzstrecke verfahren hat! An der Stelle stand leider kein Streckenpost und wenn man dort geradeaus fuhr, anstatt rechts abzubiegen, kam wieder auf einen beschilderten Teil der Einfürhrungsrunde! Auch beim zweiten mal, wie wir an diese Stelle kamen, ist mir (uns) keine Strecken makierung aufgefallen. Das mag daran liegen, dass wir in einer Gruppe von 10 - 15 Leuten unterwegswaren... Beim 2ten mal sahen wir zum Glück wie genau vor uns der Besenwagen dort nach rechts fuhr... 
Ich möchte euch auch gar keinen Vorwurf machen, aber trotzallem wäre es super, wenn an solchen Stellen ein Streckenposten stände oder ein am boden befestiges Flatterband die Streckenführung deutlicher macht. 
Zudem möchte ich mich, auch im Namen der anderen Verfahrer an dieser Stelle, bei allen Entschuldigen die wir dann im Frust des Überholens entwas Unsanft auf Seite gebeten haben! ;-) 
Wir mussten das Feld ja dann schliesslich von ganz hinten aufrollen. 
Hat mir aber denoch Spass gemacht. Die Strecke war super und ich beantrage hiermit offiziell das Schinderhannes Wetter, auf das gestrige Wetter zu ändern ;-) 

Beste Grüße aus der Eifel!


----------



## Dave.82 (6. Mai 2013)

@ Tommy320is
Die Jacke ist gefunden worden. Bitte teile mir per PN Deine Adresse mit, wir schicken die kostenfrei zu.

Wir haben noch eine weitere schwarze Fundsache. Der Eigentümer möge sich melden!

@ Cornells
Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass die Situation mit der 2,5km-Extraschleife für euch ärgerlich war.
Da ich selbst die besagte Stelle mit "kona86" zusammen ausgeschildert habe folgende Info: Wir haben dort am linken Wegrand ein gelbes Pfeilschild aufgestellt mit Flatterband. Im Weg der rechts abging haben wir auch reichlich Flatterband direkt an die ersten Äste reingehangen.
Am Vortag ging dort das Kidsrace Jg. 2000-2002 durch den Wald und vor Eurem Start noch Halbmarathon und Marathon. Von diesen Starts wurden uns auch meines Wissens keine Probleme gemeldet. Die Strecken werden auch immer mehrmals von Quads Kontrolle gefahren und Verfahrer möglichst zu vermeiden.

Das nächste Mal wird dort aber ein Streckenposten stehen, damit dies nicht nochmal passiert.


----------



## freak13 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Liebe Schinderhannese, 

eine tolle Veranstaltung war das Wiedermal ! Für mich hat alles gepasst, Streckenmarkierung kann zwar teilweise (im wald) eindeutiger sein, aber ich persöhnlich wüsste auch nicht wie man es besser machen könnte.  Im gemütlichen Tempo ist alles gut zu sehen, im Renntempo wenn das Laktat aus den Augen quellt ist die Wahrnehmung manchmal eine etwas andere.
Wer so viele tolle Trails wie bei Euch fahren will muss im Wald nunmal die Augen aufmachen. Man kann nicht ÜBERALL einen helfer der den Weg weist positionieren.

Das soll gar kein Vorwurf sein, ganz im Gegenteil. ich find die Strecke toll. "Autobahn" kann jeder ausschildern und keiner verfährt sich, hat man viele Tolle trails muss man eben etwas besser aufpassen !

Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt:
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal die Siegerehrungen etwas schneller durchziehen. Z.B schon Fun+Kurz Strecke frühzeitig ehren, halb und Lang dann etwas später.
Das zog sich gestern etwas sehr lang hin.
Ich denke es sollte doch möglich sein 30miuten nach einlauf des dritt Platzierten die Zeremonie abzuhalten. Warum wie gestern 3 (!) Stunden warten ?

Danke für das tolle Rennen, ich freu emich schon aufs nächste Jahr !


----------



## schoeppi (6. Mai 2013)

Cornells schrieb:


> Zudem möchte ich mich, auch im Namen der anderen Verfahrer an dieser Stelle, bei allen Entschuldigen die wir dann im Frust des Überholens entwas Unsanft auf Seite gebeten haben! ;-)



Entschuldigung akzeptiert! 
Ohne das ich jetzt wüsste wer ihr wart.

Meisst hab ich eh mehr Spass als Ärger mit den Rufern die gerne freie Bahn
haben möchten.

Vor allem mit denen, die da vorbei wollen wos wirklich nicht geht und, nach Durchführung wilder Manöver, ins Straucheln geraten und mir dann vor die Füsse fallen. 
Oder die, die mir mit "Weg da!" klar machen wollen das sie an dem schwierigen Anstieg viel schneller sind und ich sie nur aufhalte und mir dann bei der folgenden Abfahrt im Weg stehen.
Da gibts dann gerne ein paar "Weg da!"s zurück.


----------



## zett78 (6. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Entschuldigung akzeptiert!
> Ohne das ich jetzt wüsste wer ihr wart.
> 
> Meisst hab ich eh mehr Spass als Ärger mit den Rufern die gerne freie Bahn
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (6. Mai 2013)

Zählt die Einführungsunde eigentlich auch zu den Kilometern? Also wenn der Halbmarathon 69 KM hat, beinhalten die 69 KM die einführungsrunde?


----------



## freak13 (6. Mai 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Zählt die Einführungsunde eigentlich auch zu den Kilometern? Also wenn der Halbmarathon 69 KM hat, beinhalten die 69 KM die einführungsrunde?



Meinem Garmin nach JA, zählt dazu


----------



## Deleted 217913 (6. Mai 2013)

Nach den ganzen positiven Feedbacks und dem Traumwetter könnte ich mir in den A**** beißen, daß ich dieses Jahr keine Zeit hatte teilzunehmen 
Nach der Schlammorgie im vergangenen Jahr hätte ich das auch gerne mal trocken erlebt 
2014 wird's wieder klappen, hoffe ich !!


----------



## Tommy320is (6. Mai 2013)

Hi,

das ist ja cool - vielen Dank dafür.
Du hast gleich ne PN.

MfG



Dave.82 schrieb:


> @ Tommy320is
> Die Jacke ist gefunden worden. Bitte teile mir per PN Deine Adresse mit, wir schicken die kostenfrei zu.
> 
> Wir haben noch eine weitere schwarze Fundsache. Der Eigentümer möge sich melden!
> ...


----------



## Cornells (6. Mai 2013)

Dave.82 schrieb:


> @ Cornells
> Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass die Situation mit der 2,5km-Extraschleife für euch ärgerlich war.
> Da ich selbst die besagte Stelle mit "kona86" zusammen ausgeschildert habe folgende Info: Wir haben dort am linken Wegrand ein gelbes Pfeilschild aufgestellt mit Flatterband. Im Weg der rechts abging haben wir auch reichlich Flatterband direkt an die ersten Äste reingehangen.
> Am Vortag ging dort das Kidsrace Jg. 2000-2002 durch den Wald und vor Eurem Start noch Halbmarathon und Marathon. Von diesen Starts wurden uns auch meines Wissens keine Probleme gemeldet. Die Strecken werden auch immer mehrmals von Quads Kontrolle gefahren und Verfahrer möglichst zu vermeiden.
> ...



Ich möchte euch auch gar keine Schuld geben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mir ist durchaus bewusst das ICH selber dafür verantwortlich bin auf der markierten Strecke zu bleiben. Nur wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt und der erste donnert gerade und man sieht selber keine Makierung donnert man halt hinterher... 
keine "gefühlt" 100 m hinter besagter Stelle kamen wir dann ja wieder an Strecken Makierungen, kurze Verwunderung " Hier waren wir doch schonmal" 
"Naja wird schon stimmen oder hat einer was gesehen?!" 
Und dann fährt man treu doof weiter bis man auf einmal auf das Ende des Felds auffährt... 

Nichts desto Trotz war es eine Super Veranstaltung und wir kommen sicher wieder!


----------



## Dave.82 (6. Mai 2013)

@ freak13
Wir wollen uns immer weiter verbessern. Das Thema Streckenmarkierung wird intern besprochen. Der diesjährige Schinderhannes war wohl vom Boden her so schnell wie noch nie. Da ist der ein oder andere an einer Markierung vorbei gerauscht, wo man die Vorjahre noch an gleicher Stelle im Schlamm versunken ist... 

Bezüglich der Siegerehrung werde ich Deinen Vorschlag weiterleiten. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es realisierbar ist.
1. Wäre die Siegerehrung leider etwas "abgehackt" und 2. ist die Zeitnahme, die unter enormen Stress steht, noch dabei die Hauptfelder HM und Marathon abzuscannen. Da kann man nicht mal eben nebenbei noch die Daten für die Siegerehrungen Kurz- und Funstrecke fertig machen.

@ lonleyrider
Die Einführungsrunde zählt mit.

@ ANBOJA
Ich fürchte Du musst wieder 9 Jahre auf den nächsten trockenen Schinderhannes warten 

@ Tommy320is
PN angekommen. Jacke wird zugeschickt.

Hier gehts zum Pressebericht:
http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/sport/r...er-100-Kilometer-_arid,592897.html#articletop


----------



## Wettermann (7. Mai 2013)

*So..... ihr lieben,*


 
*nach so viel Lob und auch etwas Kritik ,die siecht der Dinge * 
*von Mir.*
*Wie im letzten Jahr war ich der Strecken Posten vor der Wiese*
*der 1000 Flüche (2012)*
*Im letzten Jahr habt ihr mich so was von beschimpft und angemacht*
*das ich Dachte den Posten gibst du dir nicht noch mal*

*Und in diesem Jahr:     Nichts, gar Nichts.*

*Im gegen teil, ich glaube ihr habt mich nicht mal wahrgenommen.*

*Ich bin doch etwas Enttäuscht von Euch.*

*Also, 2014 zum 10.Schinder(hannes) MTB Emmelshausen*
*wieder Schinder(hannes) Wetter und dann gibt mir wieder saures .*


 
*Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes) MTB Emmelshausen


P.S. Beim Schinder(hannes) MTB muß sogar der Wettermann zum 
Ausschildern der Strecke .Also wer die Ausschilderung kritisiert,
**kritisiert auch den Wettermann !
Spaß bei Seite,gerade die Ausschilderung liegt uns sehr am Herzen.
Nicht umsonst sind wir 3 Tage nur mit Ausschildern beschäftigt !
Und dann ist Strecke noch nicht wieder abgebaut und alle Gel Tüten entfernt !
  
*


----------



## mrwulf (7. Mai 2013)

Wie viele hm hatte denn die 69km Strecke? Das waren doch so was um die 1600hm, oder?


Warum zeigt mir der Edge 800 im Display 1901hm an 
Ist das GPS dann doch sooo ungenau? Die km stimmen ja.


----------



## Dave.82 (7. Mai 2013)

@ mrwulf
1.600 HM haben wir angegeben.
Das sind aber immer nur grobe Richtwerte. Wenn man sich mit der Berechnung von Höhenmetern beschäftigt wird man merken, dass jedes Gerät und jede Software andere Werte ausspuckt. Unsere Höhenmeter werden per Software ermittelt wobei das verfügbare freie digitale Geländemodell nicht unbedingt das genaueste ist.


----------



## zett78 (7. Mai 2013)

bei mir sah es so aus

ich bin ein paar Meter mehr, du dafür etwas mehr hoch gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (7. Mai 2013)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Warum zeigt mir der Edge 800 im Display 1901hm an
> Ist das GPS dann doch sooo ungenau?



Vermutlich ja.

Ich hatte bei der GPS-Messung der Kurzstreckke auch Abweichungen, sowohl Hm als auch km.

Bei meinem Tacho hingegen hat beides exakt mit der Angabe überein gestimmt.


----------



## Benji (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte 69,75km und 1730hm auf dem Garmin 500.

naja, die paar meter mehr oder weniger machen mich nicht heiß, die strecke war klasse und ich hatte meinen spaß.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (8. Mai 2013)

War ein tolles rennen mit glücklich sehr gutes wetter und eine sehr befahrbare strecke mit genug abwechselung. Nicht nur autobahn, aber auch ein bischen technik, singletrails usw.
Für mich das 2. mal (ich war in 2011 auch dabei) aber start/finish in Emmelshausen gefällt mir sehr gut. Weiter auch das die strecke etwas länger war als in 2011.
Das rennen selbst für mich persönlich sehr hart weil fast die ganze race kleine vorsprung auf meine verfolger. Aber nach 5:08u doch genug für platz 2 beim master 3 mit nur 21 und 36 sec. vorsprung auf meine verfolger.
(report http://t.co/kklN6C4uW1)
Wie gesagt auf einige stelle nicht 100% deutlich welche richtung und auch 2 mal zu spät um ab zu biegen und es dauerte etwas lang für die siegerehrung.
Aber das letzte mehr asl gut gemacht mit die gutschein (hotel Garmisch) als preis und werde diese nützen gleich nach die Zillerbike Challenge !!!
Im jeden fall dank und lob für alle mitarbeiter und bis 2014 !!!!


----------



## pollux8 (8. Mai 2013)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> War ein tolles rennen mit glücklich sehr gutes wetter und eine sehr befahrbare strecke mit genug abwechselung. Nicht nur autobahn, aber auch ein bischen technik, singletrails usw.
> Für mich das 2. mal (ich war in 2011 auch dabei) aber start/finish in Emmelshausen gefällt mir sehr gut. Weiter auch das die strecke etwas länger war als in 2011.
> Das rennen selbst für mich persönlich sehr hart weil fast die ganze race kleine vorsprung auf meine verfolger. Aber nach 5:08u doch genug für platz 2 beim master 3 mit nur 21 und 36 sec. vorsprung auf meine verfolger.
> (report http://t.co/kklN6C4uW1)
> ...



 @Fred.So,wie ich sehe hast du deine Rückenprobleme behoben und kannst jetzt wieder in der Marathon Serie voll durch starten.


----------



## GallahaanRider (11. Mai 2013)

War ein super Rennen und traumhaftes Wetter, weiter so. Werde aber jetzt entgültig auf Tubeless umsteigen, 2 platte Schläuche in einem Rennen sind 2 zuviel. Und danke nochmals an den jungen Streckenposten der mir 2,5km vorm Ziel geholfen hat den Schlauch zu wechseln


----------



## Aalex (14. Mai 2013)

ich hab meinen schlauch verschenkt. Da war am Streckendrand jemand der ganz doll am fluchen war  

ich hatte mit notubes milch noch nie einen platten, seitdem ich das fahre (4-5 Jahre)

schlauch ist bei mir echt nur unnötiger ballast, kanns daher super empfehlen!


----------



## hdamok (14. Mai 2013)

Zwar nicht beim Hannes aber ein paar Tage später in Waimes war ich echt froh Schlauch samt Panzertape mitzuführen


----------



## Dave.82 (15. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein paar exclusive Infos für euch!
2014 werden wir unsere Beschilderung optimieren!


----------



## Tommy320is (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

2500hm in 2014? gibts ne Änderung?
Die Jacke ist angekommen - Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave.82 (16. Mai 2013)

@ Tommy320is

gern geschehen!
Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es immer Änderungen, auch 2014. Die Strecken sind noch nicht festgelegt, die Angaben sind erstmal als Richtwerte anzusehen.


----------



## Dave.82 (16. Mai 2013)

hier gibts Bilder vom Schinderhannes MTB Emmelshausen:
http://schinderhannes-mtb.org/fotos-impressionen-2013/


----------

